# OK Guys here we go !



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

Our last desptaches out of the building will be 4pm tomorrow - no if's, no buts ! Get those orders placed as soon as you can ! 

As previously posted, most will go courier - if you put "post" as desptach method we cannot give any guarantees they will leave tomorrow.

Thank you all for your support and loyalty throughout this year - the team here appreciate the orders.:thumb: 

- and for the New Year we've got some new products in the pipeline - more details as negotiations get finalised.:doublesho 

Thanks all - Merry Christmas !!


Mr Marine


----------



## chris_20 (Sep 7, 2006)

and yourself bud


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Merry christmas, glad i got my order in yesterday


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

Have a good break....


----------

